# Comic-al whacker in UK



## HiredGoon

*'Bradford Batman' Hands Suspect In To Police*
*Police do not know who the member of the public dressed as Batman is but the suspect has been charged with a range of offences.*










http://news.sky.com/story/1059826/bradford-batman-hands-suspect-in-to-police


----------

